# Stages Of Fry



## Starlight_Guide (Feb 11, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find information of what I can expect week to week from my guppy fry as they grow, such as when they start getting their colors and such. 

I have a batch of 12. 3 are a week younger than the rest, and some of the older ones look like they have metalic spots on them. I didnt think they would get those this early, but then again, I dont know much about them so thats why I was looking... because I dont know what to expect when they are growing. Thanks!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Starlight_Guide said:


> ... because I dont know what to expect when they are growing. Thanks!


SG:

I do not know of a source for good info here.

The answer to your question will vary based on water quality, tank water temperature and feeding protocol.


My experience is:

90% daily WC's from my main tank (which has pristine water) to the guppy tanks;

78F is the optimal temperature for fry and juvie growth;

Feeding fry frozen Baby Brine Shrimp, finely crushed TetraMin flakes and fine home made recipes.
Feeding juvies frozen Brine Shrimp, frozen Blood Worms, coarsely crushed TetraMin flakes and normal home made recipes.

Based on the above:

[1] At birth the fry are virtually invisible to me (am old and poor eyesight);

[2] At two weeks they become very visible;

[3] At one month they are large enough to easily view their colors:

[4] At two months they are large enough to be sexed;

[5] At three months some of the juvies will be sexually mature and will be producing fry;

[6]At six months they will be in their full glory.
Please note that the above is very, very rough as the growth of a particular strain of show guppy can vary significantly.


One Additional Item:
I believe, and this is very qualitative, that floating plants help fry and juvies even if no other fish are present in the tank.

TR


----------



## Starlight_Guide (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you very much jones!


----------



## boulie (Mar 2, 2008)

This link should help.

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?showtopic=200198


----------



## Starlight_Guide (Feb 11, 2008)

That deffinatly helps with the stages of pregnancy, but not how they progress as they grow once they pop out! Haha!* But Thank you just the same! Lots of Valuable knowledge there!


----------



## boulie (Mar 2, 2008)

Thats ok we are here to help.


----------

